# GPS-Daten aufrunden?



## Jürgen D. (10. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute.
Ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem GPS Gerät.
Ich kann bei der Direkteingabe von Positionen nur
drei Stellen hinter dem Komma eingeben.
Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Abweichung
ungefähr ist. Wieviel Meter sind eine Kommastelle(,0001).

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## ug7t (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

Hi Jürgen,

die Antwort auf deine Frage ist auch davon abhängig, wo du dich mit dem GPS aufhältst.
Schau dir am besten mal die Tabelle unter 
http://home.online.no/~sigurdhu/Grid_1deg.htm
an. Je nachdem wo dein Standort ist, zeigt dir die Tabelle, was eine Minute in dem Fall in Metern bedeutet. Der Rest ist Dreisatz.

grüße,
nicolaus


----------



## carp2000 (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wieviel Meter die vierte Kommastelle beschreibt,es  sind aber nicht allzu viele (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere max. 3 Meter). In der Regel ist die vierte Kommastelle daher egal. Wir haben uns letzten September unsere Stellen auf einer Seekarte selbst ausgemessen, auf das GPS-Format umgerechnet, und dann einfach die vierte Stelle auf- oder abgrundet. Das hat sehr gut funktioniert! Bis auf eine, die war dann bestimmt zweihundert Meter von der Stelle entfernt, die wir eigentlich ansteuern wollten, aber da hatten wir uns wohl etwas verrechnet... |kopfkrat 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Seelachs (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

Servus, 
wenn du Koordinaten in deinen GPS von der Seekarte eingeben willst, hast du ja nur Sekundenzahlen.
Auf deinen GPS sind aber dreistellige Zahlen.
Du musst zuerst in deinen Grundeinstellungen von deinen GPS folgende Einstellung ändern.

Du hinterlegst die Einstellung hddd°mm.mmmm' bestätigst mit Enter.
Danach suchst du die Einstellung hddd°mm'ss.s'' meistens die nächste oder die vorherige, bestätigst diese Einstellung mit Enter.
Jetzt kannst du deine Sekunden ganz normal in deinen GPS eingeben, weil diese nur noch zweistellig ist.

Beispiel:
Koordinaten in deinen GPS  56 57 850 hddd°mm.mmmm' 
Koordinaten nach der Umstellung in deinen GPS  56 57 51
Rechnung: 0,850 x 60 Sekunden = 51 Sekunden.
Die Gegenrechnung kannst du mit allen deinen schon vorhandenen GPS Daten machen, indem du dir die Daten in deinen alten Umrechnungsformat aufschreibst, dann stellst du die Grundeinstellung um und siege da, plötzlich sind deine alten Daten in Sekunden umgerechnet.
Deinen GPS ist es in übrigen egal welches Umrechnungsformat du eingestellt hat.
Die Punkte findet er so oder so.
Ich hoffe du kommst jetzt weiter, wenn nicht dann melde dich nochmal.
Im übrigen kann natürlich die Umstellung von GPS zu GPS variieren, je nach Modell.
Ich habe ein Garmin 12 und deswegen auch so beschrieben.
Nimm dir Zeit beim Kartenlesen, Ruckzuck hast du da einen Übertragungs oder rechenfehler eingebaut.


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*



			
				Seelachs schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm dir Zeit beim Kartenlesen, Ruckzuck hast du da einen Übertragungs oder rechenfehler eingebaut.



Oder Du baust Dir mit Excel zwei kleine einfache Umrechnungstabellen:

Zelle A1 : Eingabe Koordinaten in Dezimal
Zelle B1 : =GANZZAHL(A1)                (* Grad bleibt Grad *)
Zelle C1 : =GANZZAHL((A1-B1)*60)    (* Dezimalumrechnung Nachkomma in Min. *)
Zelle D1 : =60*((A1-B1)*60 - C1)       (* Umrechnung des verbliebenen Rests in Sekunden *)
Wenn Du in A1 die Dezimalkoordinaten eingibst, zeigt Dir B1 bis D1 die Grad/Min/Sek Werte an

Umgekehrt:
Zelle A3 : Eingabe Grad
Zelle B3 : Eingabe Minuten
Zelle C3 : Eingabe Sekunden
Zelle D3 : =A3+B3/60+C3/3600
Wenn Du in A3-C3 die Grad/Min/Sek Werte eingibst, erscheinen in D3 die Dezimalwerte.


----------



## Seelachs (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

Die Tabelle in Excel habe ich schon lange.#6 

Nur wenn du die Sekunden erst lang in einer Tabelle eingeben willst, da kann ich sie gleich ins GPS hacken und bin fertig.:q 
#h Soll jetzt nicht neunmal klug rüberkommen.
Meine ganzen Daten habe ich sowieso  in Excel gesichert, da ja bekanntlich die seperate Speicherbatterie nur ca. 10 Jahre hält, die dann wiederum nur vom Werk ausgewechselt werden kann.|kopfkrat 
Wenn du dann noch Pech dazu hast, sind unter Umständen alle Daten weg. 
-Klasse-#q 
Vor allen dauert die Umstellung in GPS gerade mal 10 Sekunden und ich kann eingeben.:q


----------



## Jirko (10. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

hallo jürgen #h

deine frage bezieht sich bestimmt auf´s dezimalminutenformat hh° mm.mmm´ - oder? wenn dem nicht so ist und es sich bei deiner frage um´s sekundenformat handel hh° mm´ ss.ss´´, kannst du die 4. stelle definitv vernachlässigen... bei der nördlichen breite beläuft sich die positionsangabe xx.xs´´ bzw. deren abweichung auf runde 2m... bei der östlichen länge z.b. am 60. längengrad runde 1m...

...die maßabweichungen der nördlichen breite sind auf jedem punkt der erde konstant... die östliche länge bzw. deren maßabweichung ist keine konstante, da sie vom äquator gen norden abnimmt... daher der vergleich der positionsabweichung von 1m bei´m 60. längengrad...

...kurz & knaggig: kannste vernachlässigen #h


----------



## Jürgen D. (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

Vielen Dank erst mal für die vielen Antworten.
Hier mal ein Bsp. weil ich nicht weiß welches Format.
058°02,9399 N   006°51,3144 E
Jetzt brauche ich nur auf oder abrunden und alles
ist noch in einem erträglichen Maß?


----------



## Jirko (11. Februar 2005)

*AW: GPS-Daten aufrunden?*

hallo jürgen #h

deine daten sind im dezimalminutenformat... aufrunden auf die 3. stelle reicht vollkommen jürgen #h


----------

